# My new watermark. After some opinions!



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good evening folks!

Designed a new watermark for my photos tonight and was wondering what you think of it good or bad?










And here it is on one of my photos.


IMG_4278 by Andrew Forbes Photography, on Flickr

Any comments good or bad much appreciated!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aye looks good :thumb:

Might sound a bit of a daft question but how do you make watermarks and then put them on your pics


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

There are various ways to do it but Ive got my way.

I make the design in Photoshop. Record an action of you applying it to an example photo. Then run the image processor and get it to run the action at the same time. 

Sounds complicated but it works for me :lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds complicated :lol:

I got a headache just trying to read/understand it


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

:lol: Im a graphic design student so have been using photoshop for years. Know all its intricacies now.

Google 'Batch watermark in Photoshop' for step by step stuff


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Is that an Mclaren slr 722 in the pic?? 

Nice wm btw


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I tried photoshop once took me 3hrs to upload a pic of a bubble and try and put writing in it the same curve as the bubble :lol:


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it. I think its bold and gets the message across, yet does not distract you from the main subject


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Is that an Mclaren slr 722 in the pic??
> 
> Nice wm btw


Sure is.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Are you planning to sell your images? I gave up on signatures/watermarks on pics as I really don't think anyone would ever want to buy anything from me anyway so didn't see the point.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I sell some and do shoots for people if they ask but its also more so I get recognition for them rather than some idiot taking one of them and saying its theirs etc.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good! But if you want to stop someone claiming them as theirs, they can always just crop it off.
You can put a water mark diagonally across the whole image (yes is doesn't look great) but a much better way at preventing people robbing them.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

True but still want them to be like they are. Otherwise as you say they look awful.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

TBH I'd keep it how it is, looks simple and classy.
I wouldnt be too worried about someone claiming them as their own.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like Spitfire I gave up on identification watermarks a while back too. Use digimarc and a spoiler watermark across the images that are on my website.

Like the design though, easily cropped out but like it none the less.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wish I could fathom out how to do it, looks great.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Like Spitfire I gave up on identification watermarks a while back too. Use digimarc and a spoiler watermark across the images that are on my website.
> 
> Like the design though, easily cropped out but like it none the less.


Its got a copyright embedded in it as well, as it gets added when i run the action in PS.


Mirror Finish said:


> Wish I could fathom out how to do it, looks great.


Google how to and follow a tutorial step by step. Thats how I learned how to do mine


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the typography without the border and boxes.

It's a bit intrusive and pulls your focus from the picture.
It's a bit heavy.

In that pic, I don't know whether to look at the badge or your watermark.
Both are vying(sp?) for my attention. It's almost a feature in itself, not a watermark.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> There are various ways to do it but Ive got my way.
> 
> I make the design in Photoshop. Record an action of you applying it to an example photo. Then run the image processor and get it to run the action at the same time.
> 
> Sounds complicated but it works for me :lol:


Spot on dude! I guess you have to do landscape/portraits separately?


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Geordie_1982 said:


> I tried photoshop once took me 3hrs to upload a pic of a bubble and try and put writing in it the same curve as the bubble :lol:


Photoshop takes a while to get used to but once you get the way it works there's no stopping you, I use it with a graphics tablet now for rendering car designs  which I hope to do a Masters in.

My website www.jcwsdesign.com (new blog site)

My old portfolio site http://www.jcwsdesign.com/portfolio soon to be moving all content to new blog/portfolio site.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

And yes I thought I had better put my thoughts on the watermark across.

I agree with some of the guys that the shape does take your eye away a bit, the text is nice though. Possibly a bit smaller overall or no border around logo text? but still try to include a little corner logo detail?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

love the water mark


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it looks great, more of a signature than a watermark.

Any tips on how to get even PS Elements cheaply?


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Buy it. PS Elements *IS* cheap


----------

